# The most aggressive freshwater fish?



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi guys.

Piranha are famous and lots of people think they are the most aggy and fearsome freshwater predatory fish, however Piranha are not the top of the food chain in the amazon river.

They are certainly the most famous predatory fresh water fish but, are piranha in fact the most aggressive one?.

Answer the poll and leave a comment about what your opinion is.

Cheers.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

you cant say a species of fish is aggressive really... it comes down to the individual fish


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> you cant say a species of fish is aggressive really... it comes down to the individual fish


I agree with you, however there are some species that due to the general caractheristic of its individuals are known as aggressive species...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Armand_caribe said:


> you cant say a species of fish is aggressive really... it comes down to the individual fish


I agree with you, however there are some species that due to the general caractheristic of its individuals are known as aggressive species...
[/quote]

Bull Sharks are fresh water tolerant, have been seen feeding in fresh water, and would kill every fish on your list... doenst make them "more aggressive" than what you listed, or less. It just means they are trying to survive by any means and adaptation necessary.

Almost any animal would attack if it was starving, or struggling to survive... and that cant be mistaken for "aggression" because i see aggression as lashing out, or attacking with no reason behind it.

It all boils down to opinion man


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

My choice has been snakeheads. Although piranha is the more famous species to be dangerous Snakehead could be the most devastating species if introduced to a different ecosystem to that of their own; specially when we talk about the Channa Argus, a Snakehead that can grow up to 36" and hunt in packs similar to piranha but this snakehead species can tolerate a wide range of temperatures 0º to 30º celcius.

Channa Argus is the most banned fish all over the world.



Skunkbudfour20 said:


> you cant say a species of fish is aggressive really... it comes down to the individual fish


I agree with you, however there are some species that due to the general caractheristic of its individuals are known as aggressive species...
[/quote]

Bull Sharks are fresh water tolerant, have been seen feeding in fresh water, and would kill every fish on your list... doenst make them "more aggressive" than what you listed, or less. It just means they are trying to survive by any means and adaptation necessary.

Almost any animal would attack if it was starving, or struggling to survive... and that cant be mistaken for "aggression" because i see aggression as lashing out, or attacking with no reason behind it.

It all boils down to opinion man








[/quote]

Ok so bull shark is your choice... good. Altough they are found in fresh water, fresh water is not their natural environment but you've got a good point.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Armand_caribe said:


> you cant say a species of fish is aggressive really... it comes down to the individual fish


I agree with you, however there are some species that due to the general caractheristic of its individuals are known as aggressive species...
[/quote]

Bull Sharks are fresh water tolerant, have been seen feeding in fresh water, and would kill every fish on your list... doenst make them "more aggressive" than what you listed, or less. It just means they are trying to survive by any means and adaptation necessary.

Almost any animal would attack if it was starving, or struggling to survive... and that cant be mistaken for "aggression" because i see aggression as lashing out, or attacking with no reason behind it.

It all boils down to opinion man








[/quote]

Ok so bull shark is your choice... good. Altough they are found in fresh water, fresh water is not their natural environment but you've got a good point.
[/quote]

and an aquarium is not a natural environment for any of the fish above... which is where most people view, and get their opinions of aggression based on what they see at home, not the fishes natural environment (where few have observed them)

Im not trying to screw with your poll, but its something to think about man


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Never mind I am asking about what's your opinion and if that's yours good....


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I guess it depends on what your definition of aggression is and how they behave in our tank can be different when in the wild so it's hard to say. I would assume you mean being fearful to other fish, then don't think piranha would be on top of the list. I would say either adult snakehead or adult wolffish would probably be on the top of the list. However, there are many other monster fish that would out do them. Large catfish would probably the more aggressive, like Wels catfish or Goonch catfish.

edit: I see you changed the subject, and my guess was correct


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

None are really aggressive as Skunk said. They will eat when hungry but normally not kill for the hell of it. The top 3 in my book are
1.Hoplias Aimara
2.Channa Micropeltes
3. MBU or Fahaka Puffer


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Interesting opinions so far..

Come on people, anybody else?.

thanks guys.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Exodon paradoxious


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

haha f*ck yeh Bull Sharks man they will own anything in the river. 
and skunk is right they have evlolved to be able to cope with freshwater and have been known to swim miles and miles up river.

but id vote for guppies. they are mean sons of bitches :laugh:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Agreed guppies are some mean bastards.. They show mercy devouring their flakes it's almost too gory to watch..

I voted snakeheads just because I have yet to see one that wasn't "aggressive"


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Voted Channae Family. Snakeheads. but I seen this gold fish at the LFS just murder an orange slice :nod: really


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

There should be a law honestly.. These wreckless goldfish and guppy keepers giving us piranha keepers a bad name


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

betta fish


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Im almost Terrified of this Pleco I had. I went to Grab him off the glass and He spiked me !!! he had these spikey Gills that came out everytime I went to grab him lol.

Needless to say He is gone . Little Bastard throws my Water Params off with all that waste it produces.

But yeah Obviously the snakehead is the most agressive , but next to that ANY solo Serra is way more agressive , You can atleast House all those others with other Fish and Have Good chances of Survival.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

fury said:


> betta fish


Yeah bettas are pretty damn aggressive fish too.. I had one that flared it's fins and gills everytime I walked by his tank. It also killed all it's tank mates.. They were 20$ angels I was pissed


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

I've always had pygos that were skittish, but aggressive when feeding. Now I own a large piraya that is the most aggressive piranha I've ever had, not only when feeding, he comes up and takes the food outta my hands, but also with tank mates. He was always starting fights with the other piraya I had. I'm upgrading to a larger tank and was thinking of starting a shoal of big pygos, but knowing him I don't want to take the chance at losing the money, so he's staying solo.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

co-sign



cobrafox46 said:


> None are really aggressive as Skunk said. They will eat when hungry but normally not kill for the hell of it. The top 3 in my book are
> 1.Hoplias Aimara
> 2.Channa Micropeltes
> 3. MBU or Fahaka Puffer


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i agree, hoplias aimara


----------

